# complete list of all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs



## john2551 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'd like to compile a list of (currently available) LED PR flange bulbs that will fit just about ANY generic flashlight. So far i have:

TerraLux: http://www.terraluxcorp.com/products/TLE1.php?PHPSESSID=229c772fc71f7f7f4e1b93fff0127f53
Dorcy: http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=411642
EverLED: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/everled.htm
PR2 WHP1: http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?product=LIGHTS
SMJLED: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/smjled_bulb.htm
SMJLED2: http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_52_82&products_id=853
LunaLEDs: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/lunaled_2cell.htm
Tektite: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/tektite_lpr-3.htm
Tektite: http://www.tek-tite.com/src/product_info.php?id=1057
Tektite: http://www.tek-tite.com/src/product_info.php?id=1059
Nite-Ize: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/niteize_magbulb.htm
LEDtronics: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/ledtronics_prbulb.htm
TLE-20 : http://www.terraluxcorp.com/products/TLE-20page.php?PHPSESSID=4f808f65d13548315854c122c91dad71
Tektite: http://www.tek-tite.com/src/product_info.php?id=3056
Night Pearl: http://www.sinounion.com.hk/index1.htm
LEDcorp: http://www.warrencustomoutdoor.com/pl-bulbs.html
EverLED (diamond): http://www.everled.com/everled-fbr/?content=diamond (for lanterns with negative voltage)
Battery Station: http://www.batterystation.com/cpf2.htm
Nite-Ize: http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=166
LEDtronics: http://www.ledtronics.com/ds/f321-3w/

*MANUFACTURER / VOLTAGE RANGE / CELL # ALKALINE / CELL # NiMh / LED type*
Terralux TLE-1F / 2v-9v / 2-6 / 2-7 / 1 watt Luxeon
LunaLEDs / not stated / 2 ONLY/ ---- / 1 watt CREE 
Dorcy 1 watt / 1.5v-8v / 1-5 / 1-6 / 1 watt ?
EverLED / not stated / 1-6 / 1-6 / 1 watt Luxeon
SBLs PR2-WHP-1 / 2.8v-12v / 2-8 / 3-10 / 1 watt ?
SBLs PR2-W1-WVR / 1-4.9v / 1-3 / 1-4 / 10mm 
SBLs PR2-4.5V / 4.5v / 3 ONLY / ------ / 5mm
SBLs PR2-6V / 6v / 4 ONLY / ------ / 5mm
SMJLED / not stated / 2 ONLY / 2 ONLY / 5mm
SMJLED2 / not stated / 2 ONLY / ------ / 5mm
Tektite LPR-2 / 3v / 2 ONLY / ------ / 1 watt luxeon
Tektite LPR-3 / 4.5v / 3 ONLY / ------ / 1 watt luxeon
Tektite LPR-113 / 6v / 4 ONLY / ------ / 1 watt luxeon
Tektite LPR-10 / not stated / 2-6 / 2-6 / 10mm
LEDcorp Epieon 2 / 3v / 2 / ------ / 1 watt ?
LEDcorp Epieon 3 / 4.5v / 3 / ------ / 1 watt ?
LEDcorp Epieon 4 / 6v / 4 / ------ / 1 watt ?
Sino Union Night Pearl / 1,2,3 & 4 cell versions / 5mm
LEDtronics / 3v / 2 ONLY / ----- / 5mm
Nite-Ize / not stated / 2-6 / ----/ unknown
Terralux TLE-20 / 3-6v / 2-4 / ----/ unknown
BatteryStation / ----- / 2 only / ----/ 1 watt CREE
Nite-Ize 1wattPR/----/ 2-6 /----/???
LEDtronics 3w / 1v-3.3v & 3.6v-9v / varies / 3watt Luxeon

Any others that i missed?

Administrators; does this list qualify as a "Sticky" post?


----------



## Burgess (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

Great idea, john2551 !


I've been a big fan of Lambda's PR-based SMJLED since 2006.


Shame they're no longer available. :mecry:


_


----------



## john2551 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

Burgess,

If you liked Lambda's SMJLED, then you may like this one: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1768


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

EDIT
The 1st post ahs been updated with the info presented here.

_The tectite bulbs are voltage specific. You need to order the right one.
2 cell LPR-2
3 cell LPR-3 (the one reviewed)
4 cell LPR-113

PR2 WHP1 has a funny voltage 2.8-12V. (thanks for catching that John, it would not be a problem for me though, I was planning to use them in 4AA stubbies)
Superbrightleds also sell the PR2-WVR 1-5V which should be brighter than and focus better than the 3x3LED._


----------



## john2551 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

I just ordered a TLE-1F & the PR2 WHP 1. I will report back after they arrive. The SMJLED is brighter than the Nite-Ize. I'll buy the Dorcy bulb next time i'm at Sears. I also have a bulb similar to the SuperBrightLeds PR2-W1-WVR that i bought from the defunct LEDcorp that is about the same brightness as the Nite-Ize but with a MUCH smoother beam pattern, even smoother than the SMJLED albeit dimmer. It is nice for up close viewing, 1 to 2 feet away. Don't have the Tektite & don't plan on getting them because i don't feel like buying 3 different ones for the different voltages. If the PR2 WHP 1 turns out to be good then for $7.95 it will be a bargain. The LunaLEDs was reported by FLR to have a short dome (a design flaw) so i'll skip that one also.


----------



## john2551 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

I'm adding this TLE-20 *Universal LED Lighting Kit: http://www.terraluxcorp.com/products/TLE-20page.php?PHPSESSID=4f808f65d13548315854c122c91dad71*

It comes with the PR bulb adapter so you can use it as a PR drop-in or a bi-pin (mini-mag) drop-in, only 25 lumens though.


----------



## john2551 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

OK, found another one: http://www.tek-tite.com/src/product_info.php?id=3056

It looks to be similar to the Nite-Ize bulb.


----------



## john2551 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



LEDninja said:


> The tectite bulbs are voltage specific. You need to order the right one.
> 2 cell LPR-2
> 3 cell LPR-3 (the one reviewed)
> 4 cell LPR-113
> ...


 
LED ninja,

I have made the changes to the list to reflect the different Tektite bulbs.
There isn't seperate links for the different bulbs on the Superbrightleds webpage but everyone will find all of them from that one link.


----------



## Marlite (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

John2551/LEDninja

Wow, keep it up on your findings guys, it could stimulate a group buy. We've all got some oldies waiting for the day new bulbs can breathe fire into them. Are there any useful bulbs for experimenting from those Asian online dealers? The right LED bulbs will recycle some of mine for sure. The stubbies are the 4AA Dorcy re-branded to Reactor at Home Hardware Canada? Formerly True Blue/Turtle light? Kudos for this sticky! (Please)

Many thanks.
marlite


----------



## Sinjz (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

Sino Union Night Peral. 

http://www.sinounion.com.hk/product1.htm

I have a few two cell and four cell (not listed) versions in my emergency kit. Not really bright, but good for draining the last bit out of cells.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



Marlite said:


> Are there any useful bulbs for experimenting from those Asian online dealers? The right LED bulbs will recycle some of mine for sure. The stubbies are the 4AA Dorcy re-branded to Reactor at Home Hardware Canada? Formerly True Blue/Turtle light? Kudos for this sticky! (Please)
> 
> Many thanks.
> marlite


The smooth reflector of the yellow & black stubby is very picky about which bulb it works with.

The TLE-1F produces a black donut hole surronded by 2 rings of different colours, inside yellow outside white. The donut hole disappears in other lights (gelbrite) at about 2M but not in this one. Perfect beam though with a Dorcy Illuminator with faceted reflector (NOT the Illuminator Boss with smooth reflector at Sears).

The LPR-113 produces a very big hotspot with very ringy corona. Radial artifacts throughout.

The PR2 WVR produces a thin ring. The center of the ring has light. I got rid of the ring by sanding the sides of the bulb but not the front. The fairly large hotspot is now on the dim side, useful for close in work.

The bulb that works best is the SMJLED PR (4 die) with 2 batteries and 2 dummy cells. Same beam pattern as the original, brighter, less yellow or more blue depending on your defination of white. This is not surprising as ARCmania (the MJ in the SMJLED) was part of the development team at LEDcorp which developed the Turtlelite bulb. The LED is a Nichia BS.



Sinjz said:


> Sino Union Night Peral.
> 
> http://www.sinounion.com.hk/product1.htm
> 
> I have a few two cell and four cell (not listed) versions in my emergency kit. Not really bright, but good for draining the last bit out of cells.


They still sell those? The SMJLED PR and other drop ins have replaced them in my 2 cell torches.

*BTW kosPap has beamshots of the TLE-1F & SMJLED. Fulton anglehead and Phillips hosts.*


----------



## john2551 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

Yes, i've also noticed that a PR drop-in bulb will have a terrible beam in one light then if you switch it to a different light it can be a 100% improvement. One thing i've seen as a constant has been they have the best beams in 2AA lights with small reflectors. They can be bought for <$1, go figure! But if you want longer runtime & you buy a generic plastic 2D light, look for one with the faceted or orange peel reflector, it improves the beam a lot. If you want REALLY long runtime, throw these into a cheap 6v "lantern flashlight" (not to be confused with a "camping lantern" ie; Coleman) & you're ready for a blackout.


----------



## john2551 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



Sinjz said:


> Sino Union Night Peral.
> 
> http://www.sinounion.com.hk/product1.htm
> 
> I have a few two cell and four cell (not listed) versions in my emergency kit. Not really bright, but good for draining the last bit out of cells.


 
Sinjz,

Thanks, it has been added to the list.


----------



## john2551 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

Some bad news today. I just received the superbrightleds PR2-WHP-1 watt bulb & i did not work. Nothing! I just emailed them, so i'll post more when i hear back from them. I've never dealt with them before so i don't know what to expect. Though I can say the shipping was VERY fast, i ordered it on Friday & received it today. Now only if the bulb worked that would have been awesome!


----------



## john2551 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

I called SBLs today & told them i had a dud. The nice lady said they will send a replacement bulb out right away & are including a pre-paid envelope to send the bad bulb back in. So far that is great customer service.


----------



## mdocod (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

great idea for a thread, definitely needs to be up in the stickies.. I'm excited to see more PR based drop-ins that utilize the latest generation LEDs, keep this updated when they come out!


----------



## john2551 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

I know that the LEDcorp website is gone but it seems like their different bulbs are still available: http://www.warrencustomoutdoor.com/pl-bulbs.html
so i'll add this to the list. These bulbs were state of the art when introduced years ago & the one have have still works fine 5 years later.


----------



## tony22r (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

> john2551,

Great list!
Woa.. didn't know there were SO many!

Here's another one..

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_52_82&products_id=853
$11.00 - Sandwich Shoppe 2-Cell PR Bulb [SS_PR2Cell]

Now all we need is beamshots, runtime, lumen output for each one 

Here's a good thread about PR2 Hosts..
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=121573&page=1

Which of the above PR2 Leds could you recommend?
I'm new to these PR Leds.. wanting to breathe life into some old PR bulb flashlights lying around the house.

Looking for brightness, throw, & runtime


----------



## Hondo (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



john2551 said:


> If you want REALLY long runtime, throw these into a cheap 6v "lantern flashlight" (not to be confused with a "camping lantern" ie; Coleman) & you're ready for a blackout.


 

Careful, 6V lantern batteries are center spring NEGATIVE. Everled has a special bulb for this, but most are center positive. Best case is it won't work. For sure, the Sears Craftsman LED upgrade bulb will blow if installed in one of these, and it shows one right on the package as a candidate for the upgrade!

I made my own center positive, Li-Ion rechargable lantern battery for this bulb by seperating the top of a cheap carbon battery and replacing the cells with four parallel 26650 Li-Ion's, wired positive to center. You can fit up to eight 18650's in there, BTW. Or just re-wire the existing cells if it is not dead, or replace with four alkaline D's. But in my experience, re-wiring the battery is easier than trying to reverse the light. Don't try this with alkaline 6V batteries, once you peel the steel can you have a pile of loose junk. I used a shop knife in the parting seam of the plastic lid, near the corners, and whacked it with a hammer, working my way around untill the whole thing broke free. A little hot glue to hold it back on when done.

Hondo


----------



## john2551 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



tony22r said:


> > john2551,
> 
> Great list!
> Woa.. didn't know there were SO many!
> ...


 
Tony,

Thanks for reminding me. I knew about that one but forgot to add it to the list.


----------



## john2551 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



Hondo said:


> Careful, 6V lantern batteries are center spring NEGATIVE. Everled has a special bulb for this, but most are center positive. Best case is it won't work. For sure, the Sears Craftsman LED upgrade bulb will blow if installed in one of these, and it shows one right on the package as a candidate for the upgrade!
> 
> I made my own center positive, Li-Ion rechargable lantern battery for this bulb by seperating the top of a cheap carbon battery and replacing the cells with four parallel 26650 Li-Ion's, wired positive to center. You can fit up to eight 18650's in there, BTW. Or just re-wire the existing cells if it is not dead, or replace with four alkaline D's. But in my experience, re-wiring the battery is easier than trying to reverse the light. Don't try this with alkaline 6V batteries, once you peel the steel can you have a pile of loose junk. I used a shop knife in the parting seam of the plastic lid, near the corners, and whacked it with a hammer, working my way around untill the whole thing broke free. A little hot glue to hold it back on when done.
> 
> Hondo


 
Hondo,

Good points! I've added the EverLED Diamond Lantern version to the list.


----------



## john2551 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



john2551 said:


> I called SBLs today & told them i had a dud. The nice lady said they will send a replacement bulb out right away & are including a pre-paid envelope to send the bad bulb back in. So far that is great customer service.


 
OK, today i received the replacement bulb from SBLs. This one worked but it had a greenish tint. But it was just about as bright as the SMJLED but not as bright as the Terralux. I have the Tektite LPR-10 on the way & will report when it arrives.


----------



## Khaytsus (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

Would it be possible to split the list into separate groups based on output? I dunno, "Highest Possible" and "Highest Runtime" maybe? Or just "Cree/Seuol" and "5mm" or such?

I think some of those are just groups of 5mm, but some of them are very bright modern LEDs.

Sorting by output would be nice too, but probably harder to do.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



Khaytsus said:


> Would it be possible to split the list into separate groups based on output? I dunno, "Highest Possible" and "Highest Runtime" maybe? Or just "Cree/Seuol" and "5mm" or such?
> 
> I think some of those are just groups of 5mm, but some of them are very bright modern LEDs.
> 
> Sorting by output would be nice too, but probably harder to do.



I think organizing according to input would be better. (ie. 2 cells, 4 cells, 2-6 cells, etc), or by voltage ranges (ie. 3v, 3-12, etc)


----------



## john2551 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



Khaytsus said:


> Would it be possible to split the list into separate groups based on output? I dunno, "Highest Possible" and "Highest Runtime" maybe? Or just "Cree/Seuol" and "5mm" or such?
> 
> I think some of those are just groups of 5mm, but some of them are very bright modern LEDs.
> 
> Sorting by output would be nice too, but probably harder to do.


 
OK, good idea, i'll make a list, sorting them accordingly.


----------



## 83Venture (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

Good reference thread, thanks.


----------



## Khaytsus (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



john2551 said:


> OK, good idea, i'll make a list, sorting them accordingly.



Nice!! Thanks!


----------



## tony22r (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



john2551 said:


> OK, good idea, i'll make a list, sorting them accordingly.


This list is getting Nice!

So would the TerraLux be the brightest of the bunch?
"Terralux TLE-1F / 2v-9v / 2-6 / 2-7 / 1 watt Luxeon"
(50 lumens according to TerraLUX specs)

I noticed they're $14.95 @ BatteryJunction..

TLE-1F (standard flange base)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-1f.html

TLE-1S (screw base)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-1s.html


2-6 cell and 2v-9v voltage sounds pretty Versatile! Apparently fully regulated?


Anybody know how these TerraLux perform with 2xAA ?

How does brightness compare to SMJLEDs ?


----------



## horizonseeker (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

batterystation sells a CREE 1W 2cell bulb that's PR flanged base, I got 2, don't know who makes them, 1 works fine in my cheap (free gift) plastic 2AA light, the other only works in the other cheap (also free) plastic 2C light, it barely lit in a 2AA.
the bulb is available on their CPF special page, $5, not bad for a little conversion for cheap hosts.

http://www.batterystation.com/cpf2.htm


----------



## john2551 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



Marduke said:


> I think organizing according to input would be better. (ie. 2 cells, 4 cells, 2-6 cells, etc), or by voltage ranges (ie. 3v, 3-12, etc)


 
Done!


----------



## DaveG (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

Thanks, this thread has helped me out with something I was looking for.


----------



## Skibane (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

It's probably worth mentioning that the Nite-Ize PR bulb currently being sold (item no. LRB-07-PRSC) is considerably improved over the earlier, essentially identical-looking version. The output is now MUCH brighter, particularly when operated on just 2 cells (3 volts) - not as bright as the SMJLED-PR on 2 cells, but close enough to be comparable. Alas, the focus is still inferior to the SMJLED-PR when installed in fixed-focus flashlights.

Current consumption appears to remain at a relatively constant 125 mA, regardless of the number of cells used (which would imply around 0.4 watts of power when used in a 2-cell light). The bulb will also produce a very usable amount of light from just a single, fresh 1.5 volt cell, and gets noticeably warm when operated at 6 volts.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

to *Skibane* --


Thank you for that Nite-Ize info. Didn't *know* that. :thumbsup:



And to *John2551*, thank you for your time and effort here !

:goodjob:

_


----------



## john2551 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



tony22r said:


> This list is getting Nice!
> 
> So would the TerraLux be the brightest of the bunch?
> "Terralux TLE-1F / 2v-9v / 2-6 / 2-7 / 1 watt Luxeon"
> ...


 
Tony,

I don't have all the bulbs on the list but i have most of them & so far the TLE-1F is the brightest. It is brighter than the SMJLED i have by a little bit. Being that these SMJLED bulbs vary a little depending on what batch you got some may be brighter than others. Mine was from LightHound.
I have my TLE-1F in one of those Wal-mart 84 cents 2AA plastic "Rayovac value bright" lights & it works fine for an around the house, general use light.


----------



## CoolHands (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

So I enquired about getting one 
ArcMania Super MJ LED PR-Base Bulb
for $6.99.

Shipping to the UK will cost $13


----------



## john2551 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



Skibane said:


> It's probably worth mentioning that the Nite-Ize PR bulb currently being sold (item no. LRB-07-PRSC) is considerably improved over the earlier, essentially identical-looking version. The output is now MUCH brighter, particularly when operated on just 2 cells (3 volts) - not as bright as the SMJLED-PR on 2 cells, but close enough to be comparable. Alas, the focus is still inferior to the SMJLED-PR when installed in fixed-focus flashlights.
> 
> Current consumption appears to remain at a relatively constant 125 mA, regardless of the number of cells used (which would imply around 0.4 watts of power when used in a 2-cell light). The bulb will also produce a very usable amount of light from just a single, fresh 1.5 volt cell, and gets noticeably warm when operated at 6 volts.


 
I just bought the Nite-Ize PR bulb last week from Walmart so i assume it is the new version. I was disappointed how dim it was. It had a terrible beam in a fixed focus light. It was OK in a maglite due to the ability to focus the beam. I guess that's why the package claims it to be a replacement for 2-6 cell C & D maglites not for generic lights. If i had last years older version i would have been really upset.
BTW, i got the Tektite LPR-10 bulb, it is IDENTICAL to the Nite-Ize bulb. It looks the same & the beam is exactly the same. I guess they both get them from the same Chinese supplier.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

Regarding the TerraLux TLE-1F bulb --


Any idea of the current draw ?


With 2 cells ?


Or . . . . with ANY number of cells ?



BTW, the TerraLux website sez that this is a NEW item.

Is it really New ? Or is that simply an older listing ?


Hey TerraLux, how about a *Cree version* ? 


_


----------



## john2551 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



horizonseeker said:


> batterystation sells a CREE 1W 2cell bulb that's PR flanged base, I got 2, don't know who makes them, 1 works fine in my cheap (free gift) plastic 2AA light, the other only works in the other cheap (also free) plastic 2C light, it barely lit in a 2AA.
> the bulb is available on their CPF special page, $5, not bad for a little conversion for cheap hosts.
> 
> http://www.batterystation.com/cpf2.htm


 
I guess that there is no reason to add this one to the list if you say "it barely lit in a 2AA" & we don't have any other info on it either.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 7, 2007)

I sent some bulbs to another member and his PM indicated 2 problems with buying the drop ins.

1) All the flanges are flattened during shipment. This has also happened when I was buying bulbs.

2) The bulbs did not work in a 6V lantern. LED bulbs are polarity sensitive and many lanterns are wired up backwards. They are also molded so it is impossible to put the batteries in the wrong way (the right way for LED bulbs).
If you know for sure the lantern is wired up backwards the Everled diamond is one option.
If you are not sure the Terralux TLE-20 is the only option I know. (You just flip the module 180 degrees) The module does not sit very securely in the BA3 base supplied. It sits more securely in the BA1 or BA2 bases but does not focus properly in non focussing torches.


----------



## horizonseeker (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



john2551 said:


> I guess that there is no reason to add this one to the list if you say "it barely lit in a 2AA" & we don't have any other info on it either.



Actually the 2 bulbs works differently for me:

1 works better than the niteize or tektite 2 cell in my 2AA host

1 works great in the 2C host, but not in the 2AA host.

all that's been mentioned on the web page is that it's CREE 1W, 2 cell


----------



## Skibane (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



john2551 said:


> I just bought the Nite-Ize PR bulb last week from Walmart so i assume it is the new version. I was disappointed how dim it was. It had a terrible beam in a fixed focus light. It was OK in a maglite due to the ability to focus the beam. I guess that's why the package claims it to be a replacement for 2-6 cell C & D maglites not for generic lights. If i had last years older version i would have been really upset.
> BTW, i got the Tektite LPR-10 bulb, it is IDENTICAL to the Nite-Ize bulb. It looks the same & the beam is exactly the same. I guess they both get them from the same Chinese supplier.



Interesting...

I've had one of the "old" ones for over a year, and just bought the "new" one last week (also at Wal-Mart). The performance difference is like day and night - literally! Perhaps both versions are still being sold?

BTW, the "new" one does have some slight cosmetic differences:

1. The text "Nite Ize 2-6 Cell C-D PR L.E.D." is stamped on the base of the bulb (whereas the "old" one has no text whatsoever),
2. The LED die appears to be slightly larger, and
3. The die now has 3+3 wires bonded to it (as opposed to 2+2 on the "old" one).


----------



## john2551 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



horizonseeker said:


> Actually the 2 bulbs works differently for me:
> 
> 1 works better than the niteize or tektite 2 cell in my 2AA host
> 
> ...


 
OK, i've added it to the list. Being that they don't say who makes it or provide any other info doesn't help. Being it is a Cree 1 watt & a 2 cell only bulb does it look like this one? http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/lunaled_2cell.htm


----------



## john2551 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



Burgess said:


> Regarding the TerraLux TLE-1F bulb --
> 
> 
> Any idea of the current draw ?
> ...


 
Burgess,

The TLE-1F was introduced in Feb. 2007.


----------



## horizonseeker (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

it looks different, I'll see if I can take a photo or find one similar.


----------



## john2551 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



horizonseeker said:


> it looks different, I'll see if I can take a photo or find one similar.


 
Oh well, that theory go out the window then. I only thought of that because they were 1) both 1 watt CREE bulbs & 2) both 2 cell only bulbs.
The Nite-Ize & Tektite LPR-10 are both the same in every way.


----------



## john2551 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



Skibane said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I've had one of the "old" ones for over a year, and just bought the "new" one last week (also at Wal-Mart). The performance difference is like day and night - literally! Perhaps both versions are still being sold?
> 
> ...


 
I didn't notice anything stamped on the base so i must have gotten a old version bulb. I was so disappointed in the bulb & gave it to a neighbor who had a 3D Maglite with an incan bulb. He thought it was great because he never had a drop-in before.


----------



## john2551 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



Marlite said:


> John2551/LEDninja
> 
> Wow, keep it up on your findings guys, it could stimulate a group buy. We've all got some oldies waiting for the day new bulbs can breathe fire into them. Are there any useful bulbs for experimenting from those Asian online dealers? The right LED bulbs will recycle some of mine for sure. The stubbies are the 4AA Dorcy re-branded to Reactor at Home Hardware Canada? Formerly True Blue/Turtle light? Kudos for this sticky! (Please)
> 
> ...


 
Marlite,

The LunaLEDs is an Asian online dealer for the CREE drop-in. Nobody has chimed in as of yet to say they have one. If you want to experiment with that one & report back, that will help us all.

Thanks,

John


----------



## mkrabach (Nov 11, 2007)

I kept the packaging from the old Nite Ize PR bulb.The mfg number is on the bottom of the back side. The old is LRB-07-PR, whereas the new packaging mentioned on a previous post is LRB-07-PRSC. I am going to check at my local Walmart for the new package.

Update: Just purchased the new Nite Ize LRB-07-PRSC PR bulb from Walmart. Yes, the mfg number is PRSC for new one and the blister pack is smaller than the old packaging. Measurements from a lux meter (dealextreme) thru a tube to keep the distance and reflectance constant, give the following for an old PR vs the new PRSC bulb. With 2 AA, old/new, 95/125 ma, 25,800/51,000 lux. With 4AA, old/new, 55/118 ma, 22,300/69,500 lux. I have slightly different values from other old versions of the bulb, and had one fail in the regulator circuit. So the new one is at least twice as bright as the old version.​
​.wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }


----------



## john2551 (Nov 12, 2007)

mkrabach,

Well then i SURELY had the old version because it was very dim & don't remember any engraving on the bulb sleeve.


----------



## kosPap (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



Burgess said:


> Regarding the TerraLux TLE-1F bulb --
> Any idea of the current draw ?
> With 2 cells ?_


 
With 2D cells I ahve measured it a 0.48 A

I amy take my mag4D to measure when i return home, but I will have some drinks shortly so I may forget:devil:


----------



## john2551 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

I only tried the TLE-1F in a 2 cell light & it was the brightest of all the ones i tested. It may be even brighter in a 3 or 4 cell light.


----------



## john2551 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

By the way, has anyone tried any of these PR bulbs in a 1 cell light?


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 19, 2007)

The superbrightleds PR2-WVR works as well on 1 cell as on 4. I have one in a skinny Dorcy AAA.
The SMJLED PR (lighthound) and Tectite LPR-2 glow dimly.
The Terralux TLE-1F does not work at all.
I only tried with a 1.2V NiMH and a dummy cell.


----------



## john2551 (Nov 20, 2007)

LEDninja,

Can you send me some links to some 1AA hosts or that 1AAA dorcy you mentioned.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 20, 2007)

I do not know of any 1AA light that uses a PR based bulb.

My skinny Dorcy AAA is a Gen 3 Dorcy with the head removed. The tailcap of another Dorcy minus the button and hang ring is used as the new bezel. 
Here is  Robocop's mod. Robocop filed down his reflector & lens so his unit is protected from the rain. The rest of us do not have the patience and the LED just sticks out the hole in the bezel and exposed to the elements.
I tried the superbrightleds bulb (have to file down the flange a bit) and it worked. For the PR2 bulb you need the optic version. The bodies of the older reflector version is too long.

That was 2005. Now it is just a matter of browsing through DX or Kai to find a light that suits my needs.


----------



## john2551 (Nov 23, 2007)

These say they have a "krypton bulb" but don't know if that means PR or bi-pin?
http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=464001

http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=412342

http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=412475


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 23, 2007)

john2551 said:


> These say they have a "krypton bulb" but don't know if that means PR or bi-pin?
> http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=464001


Bi-pin,
Threading feels very coarse. Very soft rear clicky. Very long for an AAA light.



john2551 said:


> http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=412342


It has a very small bulb that looks like this one:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1360



john2551 said:


> http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=412475


Have not come across this one.

Remember some of these small flashlights use a screw based bulb.


----------



## kosPap (Nov 23, 2007)

Greetings all! 

I have measured almost all the PR bulb drop-ins I have and the figures are a killer.

First these measurements prove the value of a good focusing reflector. You will understand it when you reach the Xenon figures. 
BTW “tight focus” means as tight hotspot as can be. Otherwise the spot is set to the widest possible WITHOUT getting a dark center

Read on…

*Flashlight -----------------Bulb-----------------------------Lux Box--Lux Hotspot---Lux Spill*
*Fulton** Anglehead 2D HPR52 Bulb (Halogen)* *-*55 *-----------*1263 *--------------*21*---*
*----------------------------------SS SMJLED**------------------*26 *------------*238 *---------------*14
*----------------------------------TerraLUX TL-1F------------*32*------------*186*-----------------*15
*Mag 4D--------------------- TLE-6EX* _Medium Focus_*--*275 *---------*1665 *--------------*39
*------------------------------------------------*_Tight Focus _*-----*292 *---------*7360 *--------------*56
*-------------**--------------------Xenon* *---*_Tight Focus_*------*205 *---------*13028 *-------------*49
*---------------------------------TL-1F ----*_Medium Focus_*---*79 *-----------*912 *----------------*16
*-----------------------------------------------*_Tight Focus _*------*76 *----------*2490 *---------------*21

Now compare the TLE-6EX performance when changing flashlight…
ALSO here is a list of the Modules current draw

TLE-6EX - 0.54A
TLE-1F - 0.48A (2D maglite)
TLE-1F - 0.19A (4D maglite)
SMJLED - 0.19A (the new Sandwich Shoppe one)

I was thinking.....does it worth installing the TLF-1 in a low end flashlight?


----------



## john2551 (Nov 23, 2007)

Kostas,

You are right. The TLE-1F isn't worth installing in a low end flashlight because most low end flashlights are 2AA or 2D. The TLE-1F is made for lights with 2-6 cells. The SMJLED is a 2 cell only bulb & most cheap lights are 2 cell anyways. So my conclusion is if you need a bulb for a cheap 2 cell light buy the SMJLED. If you need a bulb for different size lights & lanterns(+voltage) buy the TLE-1F. I've ordered the Dorcy bulb & will write back after i've had a chance to test it.


----------



## kosPap (Nov 25, 2007)

hmmm...I do not know about the point you make....Has I had a 2C/D maglite to test it...

But my poiunt was made on a different basis. You need a good adjustable focusing *reflector *to take full advantage of it. Something cheap lights usually do not have.

well things ARE clearing up aren't they?


----------



## john2551 (Nov 25, 2007)

Kostas,

Sorry, i thought you meant 2 cell bulb (SMJLED) vs 2-6 multi-cell cell bulb (TLE-1F).
But now i see you mean fixed focus vs adjustable focus.
I feel both points are valid.


----------



## sims2k (Nov 27, 2007)

John2551...thanks for these post. I have used some of the links to get dropins for my Maglites.


----------



## john2551 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm very sad to report that the Dorcy bulb was very greenish. Not as green as the SBLs but still green. It was bright though, almost as bright as the TLE-1F.


----------



## RichW (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been looking for a PR13 drop-in for generic 6V lanterns. So far it appears my options are TekTite LPR-113 and TerraLux TLE-1F. I read the earlier posts about the LPR-113 so it sounds like the TLE-1F (50 lumens) would probably be the better way to go (and I realize its polarity sensitive so I can't use it with negative-center lantern batteries). Any thoughts/opinions on this ? Any PR13 products I'm missing out on that are better than the TLE-1F ?


----------



## Burgess (Nov 30, 2007)

to RichW --


Don't forget the EverLED.


That even comes in a "reverse-polarity" model,
specifically for (some) lanterns.


Good luck in your search !

:candle:
_


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 1, 2007)

RichW said:


> I've been looking for a PR13 drop-in for generic 6V lanterns. So far it appears my options are TekTite LPR-113 and TerraLux TLE-1F. I read the earlier posts about the LPR-113 so it sounds like the TLE-1F (50 lumens) would probably be the better way to go (and I realize its polarity sensitive so I can't use it with negative-center lantern batteries). Any thoughts/opinions on this ? Any PR13 products I'm missing out on that are better than the TLE-1F ?


Check the polarity of the lantern before buying a drop in. Many lanterns are reverse polarity and will not work with LED drop ins. Most drop ins require the +ve of the battery to go to the base of the bulb.
If your lantern is reverse polarity only the Terralux TLE-20 or the special Everled DIAMOND will work.


----------



## RichW (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies !

Here is what I have so far:

TekTite LPR-113 (1.6w, 6v) Luxeon Star LED $30
TLE-1F (1w, 50 lumens, 2-9v) $15
TLE-20 (25 lumens, 3-6v) $15 (reverse polarity capable)
EverLED Classic (1.2w, side-emitting Luxeon Star I) (1.5-9v) $40 
EverLED Diamond (same as classic but reverse polarity) $40 
EverLED Lambertian (Lambertian Luxeon I, non-focusable) (1.5-9v) $40 

Observations:
Research on the LPR-113 shows some people mentioning low output.
I can't seem to find any lumens spec on the TekTite or the EverLED.

Conclusion (so far):
The best lumens/$$ ratio appears to be the TLE-1F. In a reverse-polarity scenario it appears the TLE-20 would be best though I would be down to a paltry 25 lumens...

It would be nice to find further data (lumens) on the EverLED and TekTite. One possible plus on the EverLED is it claims to have a very efficient DC-DC converter.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 1, 2007)

RichW said:


> It would be nice to find further data (lumens) on the EverLED and TekTite. One possible plus on the EverLED is it claims to have a very efficient DC-DC converter.


From flashlight reviews
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/everled.htm
2-D*>> 17.40*1.39=24 lumens
3-D**>> 23.50*1.39=32 lumens
4-D***>> 24.40*1.39=34 lumens

SMJLED PR
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/smjled_bulb.htm
10.66*1.39=15 lumens
(The old Lighthound version feels brighter than the TLE-20, maybe because of the more intense and whiter hotspot. The Sandwich Shoppe version is more yellow which makes it feel less bright.)

Tectite
LPR-3 (3 cell)
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/tektite_lpr-3.htm


flashlight reviews said:


> On average, the bulb seems to produce about 1/3 the light produced by the normal incandescent bulb.


That puts it in the 11 lumen range (using the incandecent #s from the Everled review).

LPR-113 (4 cell)
At least 2 CPF members have measured drain from the batteries at 100 mA.
At 1/3 watt this gives 10-14 lumens (luxeons run from 30-42 lumens/W). As this is a very old design for Tectite's plastic diving lights I suspect a Lux1 at 10 lumens.

LPR-2 (2 cell)
My LPR-2 is halfway in brightness between my LPR -113 & LPR-3.

As the Tectite bulbs are woefully underdriven, I got extra brightness by overdriving them. I put a LPR-3 in a 4 cell light using NiMH batteries. I am providing 5.4V>4.8V as opposed to 4.8V>3.6V from 3 alkalines. It is slightly brighter than a TLE-1F in a cieling bounce test.

My LPR-113 is sitting in a Dorcy Lantern.
I had a 4D version but gave it away


 flashlight reviews said:


> Now because this bulb sends most of its light out to the sides it really shines (pardon the pun) in battery operated lanterns where you WANT most of the light to go out to the sides. I found it works very well in a 4 cell AA Dorcy lantern.


----------



## john2551 (Dec 2, 2007)

Rich,

I also agree that the Tektite bulbs are underdriven.

For a (-) polarity lantern, go with the EverLED diamond
For a (+) polarity lantern, go with the TLE-1F


----------



## john2551 (Jan 6, 2008)

OK, I did compare them all. The dorcy died after a few weeks. The dorcy had a wierd incan 4000k temp. tint. The color looked incan. not LED. It was the brightest but got the hottest & burned itself up. I put it in a 4D light & would shut off after a few minutes. It was BURNING hot! I then used it in a 2AA & would still get hot after a while. It finally gave up the ghost after a few weeks. I'm going to contact Dorcy & will advise how it goes. On the other hand the Terralux is the 2nd brightest, very white, perfect regulation, very bright with almost dead batteries, works just as good in a 2AA as well as a 4D. The TLE-1F is brighter than the SMJLED with better regulation. The SMJLED is good for a 2 cell only which limits it's applications but is very good for long power outages because it dims gradually over time. The TLE-1F stays bright until it shuts off. Hope this helps. The Dorcy bulb has a dome-shaped lens over a small square yellow emitter. Also it has exposed wires!! A blue exposed wire on one side & a yellow exposed wire on the other side.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 6, 2008)

If anyone finds a PR bulb with a newer technology emitter like Cree, SSC, K2, Rebel please let me know & i'll add it to the list.


----------



## Hondo (Jan 6, 2008)

How about the $5 Cree 2-cell drop-in at Battery Station, here:

http://www.batterystation.com/cpf1.htm

I have been tempted to try these, but it looks "too good to be true".

Edit: Doh! Thanks, hank, I did searches outside the thread, but was probably using two words for "battery station", and didn't read enough of the first page, I thought the bulb was newer than that.

On another note, for modding, I have found that the Sears Craftsman bulb for $15, 1-5 cells, discussed here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/155671&highlight=craftsman

is very easy to pop the LED off of and substitute a Seoul. Very bright, not much heat sinking, but not driving the LED too awfully hard, either. Time will tell if it lasts.


----------



## hank (Jan 6, 2008)

> batterystation
It was mentioned earlier in the thread, try thread search box.


----------



## Gary123 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm looking for an odd PR led insert, thought I'd ask if anyone might know if one exists and where I can get it.

I want a low output ( maybe 5 - 15 lumens) flood PR drop in for a two cell. The purpose is an emergency light with extremely long runtimes. I think the Arcmania at Lighthound may have the right output, but it has a tight beam pattern.


----------



## JamisonM (Jan 8, 2008)

Gary123 said:


> I'm looking for an odd PR led insert, thought I'd ask if anyone might know if one exists and where I can get it.
> 
> I want a low output ( maybe 5 - 15 lumens) flood PR drop in for a two cell. The purpose is an emergency light with extremely long runtimes. I think the Arcmania at Lighthound may have the right output, but it has a tight beam pattern.


It's not odd at all. The arcmaina drop-in will work. I'd also like to recommend the niteize drop-in for C and D cell maglites. I purchased several from the local walmart to put in old plastic 2D flashlights that have accumulated through the years. You'll have to be careful though, the niteize drop-ins are made for a light that can focus. All the old lights I've put them in have a very ringy beam. This doesn't bother me though as the important thing is they will provide light when the power goes out and there are way to improve the beam. You might buy one of each and see which you like more.


----------



## hank (Jan 8, 2008)

> pop the LED off of and substitute a Seoul

Hondo, pictures? Sounds tempting. I wonder if the Dorcy would be equally easy to do this with, it's also for a wide range of voltage lights.


----------



## Hondo (Jan 8, 2008)

hank,

Not sure what is involved in getting under that metal shroud on the Dorcy, never had one - might be fairly easy to remove.

The Craftsman is blatantly open, with a blue (neg.) and yellow (pos.) wire up to the tabs on the LED. I just unsoldered the wires, pried under the edge of the Lux with a tiny screwdriver to pop it off, and scraped the ridge of old adhesive. A drop of Arctic Alumina adhesive to isolate the Seoul and resolder the wires and it is done. More than twice as bright on the same power consumption. Photonfanatic's Seoul's are top notch, but I have tried some DX ones that worked fine too.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

If you want a "floody" beam, just use some of the *fantastic diffusion film*,
available from (former) CPF member, FastCar.


Truly great stuff !

Works wonders, with very little light loss. :twothumbs


Search for his UserName to find the thread.


(moderators: i hope this post is acceptable)

_


----------



## hank (Jan 9, 2008)

Dorcy -- also blue and yellow wires:
Does the Sears look like the same thing?

Here's the emitter:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wossname/2180131048/

Side:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wossname/2172603544/


----------



## Marduke (Jan 9, 2008)

hank said:


> Dorcy -- also blue and yellow wires:
> Does the Sears look like the same thing?
> 
> Here's the emitter:
> ...



The Dorcy and Craftsman upgrades are identical. Also sold at Kmart.


----------



## hank (Jan 9, 2008)

okay! Sears = Dorcy = Kmart = what else is the same bulb? Some other PR bulbs look similar -- visible wires.

The 2 Dorcys I got have noticeably different tints, I saw that mentioned with other PR replacement lights. "Luxeon lottery" here?

Are these really a Luxeon, by the way? One of the pictures I posted is of the square yellow emitter -- recognizable?

(Dorcy's now cut the price to $8, cheaper than their "holiday special" of last week by quite a bit, and still with free shipping on all LEDs.)
http://www.dorcydirect.com/p-86-15-v-8-volt-1-watt-led-module.aspx

Note the picture is NOT right, the picture on the website shows what I guess is a sideways emitter, the mushroom shape - what you get is the dome shape.


PS -- strongly recommend the review -- note the caution about the Seoul vs Luxeon in this hardware for temperature problems -- from CPF 'newbie' last summer: http://www.molalla.net/~leeper/Sears Craftsman PR dropin.html


----------



## Hondo (Jan 9, 2008)

hank said:


> Dorcy -- also blue and yellow wires:
> Does the Sears look like the same thing?


 
Yes, same bulb, but I had looked at the Dorcy bulb in the first post, at this link: http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=411642. Bat wing emitter with metal cap over the base, which sounds like maybe an old version, and the new ones are common to the Craftsman ones - cool.

I've read most of Newbie's info on this bulb and on Seoul P4 degradation. My conclusion is that despite a mediocre heat sink mass on these, the LED is only driven in the 280-400 mA range, less than half of max, so it should be a lot better than a "flash in the pan" mod. For five bucks and the huge improvement in output, I will run it until it no longer pleases me, by which time more than one new generation of upgrade LED's will have come to pass, and I can mod it again, if the circuit is still alive.

On a related note, Newbie fairly quickly found the practical life of the SMJLED bulbs as well (I see you were just checking that out, too hank!). I don't put particularly hot batteries (lithium, brand new alkaline) into my lights with those, and I use them a lot, and have seen no change in performance from new. Specifically, I check that my light is not running much over 120 mA when I put cells in, and Newbie's test ran at a constant input current of about 200 mA. I don't find that much improvement in brightness on these as current goes up to justify the finite life that comes with it. YMMV.


----------



## 83Venture (Jan 9, 2008)

Any drop-in that I can put in a Skil 18v light? The beam (spiderweb) is almost painful to look at.


----------



## Marduke (Jan 11, 2008)

NiteIze has added a 1watt PR dropin, 2-6 cells
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2309003


Mods, what are the chances of this thread being stickied? I think that it is as important as the P60 LED stickied thread.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 12, 2008)

Marduke,

Thanks for that info. It has been added to the list.


----------



## hank (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmmm, NiteIze for $10, this might explain why DorcyDirect reduced their PR bulb (from $12 to $8 with free shipping) in the last week or two. Very curious to know.

Anyone get the feeling these are almost all coming out of one place in Hong Kong somewhere, and showing up under a lot of different labels?


----------



## john2551 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hank,

I think Taiwan not Hong Kong & yes the TLE-1F looks identical to this Nite-Ize bulb.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you to *everyone* for keeping all this *handy info*

in ONE place ! :twothumbs

_


----------



## AvPD (Mar 9, 2008)

Useful thread. I installed a TLE-20 in a reverse-polarity lantern battery torch and although it works as described, it's too dim for me to want to actually want to use it. It's got a tiny Nichia LED and even on its brighter 6V setting it's only suitable for emergency use.


----------



## led4me (Apr 12, 2008)

I noticed there is no mention of the maglite led upgrade modules in the summary. Are those not PR flange drop in or do they not fit in other generic flashlights. Since maglite led module is 3 watt rated, I assume it won't be good to use those in plastic flashlights as there will be too much heat.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 12, 2008)

led4me said:


> I noticed there is no mention of the maglite led upgrade modules in the summary. Are those not PR flange drop in or do they not fit in other generic flashlights. Since maglite led module is 3 watt rated, I assume it won't be good to use those in plastic flashlights as there will be too much heat.



The Maglite can use PR bulbs (that's what the incan ones are), but the MagLED dropins are not PR bulbs. Their base is fatter. Some lights will fit them, but they are not sized to the PR spec.

Edit:
Here is your list of Mag mods


----------



## led4me (Apr 12, 2008)

Marduke said:


> The Maglite can use PR bulbs (that's what the incan ones are), but the MagLED dropins are not PR bulbs. Their base is fatter. Some lights will fit them, but they are not sized to the PR spec.


 
Thanks. I tried searching but didn't see anything that talked about the MagLED's fatter base issue.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 13, 2008)

I have 2 of the mag 2 cell LED dropins and they don't fit anything but maglights without modification. I put one in an old rayovac roughneck 2D light after taking a drill to the bulb holder and enlarging it to fit. Even if the module would fit if you are not able to change focus it may still be lousy full of ringiness.


----------



## KowShak (May 7, 2008)

I noticed that a lot (if not all) of the PR based LED bulbs only seem to go up to about 1W where as the ones that will fit a genuine maglite bulbs go to bigger wattages.

I've got a generic torch, its similar to a 4D maglite except the bulb holder is rather different which means the high power maglite bulbs don't fit. The bulb holder is aluminium and screws into the main body which means it provides good heatsinking, so in theory I could run a big LED bulb in there. At the moment the torch has an incandescent bulb (4.8V 0.85A) which is bright and I'd like to keep the brightness but also get the battry life improvement of an LED.

I stumbled accross a seller on ebay (from Australia of all places) by the name of luxtronics selling a "2 Watt LED Upgrade Bulb" that looks like it will fit my torch. I'm not posting a direct link here, its my first post and that would look far too much like an advert.

Now come the questions! Is it too good to be true? Since I've not seen anybody else selling a 2Watt PR based bulb I'm tempted to buy one of these but would like to hear what anybody on here has to say about such things.


----------



## john2551 (May 13, 2008)

This is the only 2watt PR bulb that i know of: TerraLUX TLE-6N MaxStar 2N; http://www.flashlightmods.com/maxstar2n.php

They are not being produced anylonger.


----------



## KowShak (May 15, 2008)

Reading further about that bulb I found on ebay.

It only puts out 40 lumens, the TLE-1F puts out that amount of light too but only uses 1 Watt to do it, so I think that 2W bulb I found is not so good. 20 Lumens per watt is poor for LED.


----------



## KowShak (May 30, 2008)

I've found another bulb

_http://www.ledtronics.com/ds/f321-3w/default.asp_

Claiming 3W on a standard PR flange bulb. Light output is quoted in footcandles, not sure about Lumens


----------



## LEDninja (May 30, 2008)

KowShak said:


> I've found another bulb
> 
> _http://www.ledtronics.com/ds/f321-3w/default.asp_
> 
> Claiming 3W on a standard PR flange bulb. Light output is quoted in footcandles, not sure about Lumens


Note Ledtronics sells 2 bulbs: 1 for 2 cell and 1 for 3-6 cell. 

Claiming 600mA.
Claiming Luxeon.
Luxeons are ~42 lumens at 350 mA so ~70 lumens at 600 mA. After optical losses ~50 lumens is my guess.

Now looking at the graphs
3 cell starts at 800 (I am ignoring the beginning tick) dropping steadily.
2 cell starts at 500 staying relatively flat.
(which means one of the bulbs is not feeding 600 mA to the LED & I suspect the 2 cell).

I suspect they are working very similar to the minimagleds. The runtime graphs look similar in shape & the measured lumens of the 3AA mag is very close to my guess.
3AA 55.6 lumens dropping steadily.
http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_minimagled3aa.htm
2AA 38 lumens staying relatively flat
http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_minimagled.htm


----------



## john2551 (Jun 7, 2008)

KowShak,

Nice find! This is a 3watt in PR form, because the magleds don't fit PR lights. Here is the news story: http://flashlightnews.org/story1164.shtml
I'll add it to the list.


----------



## john2551 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hopefully we will see other manufacturers make a 3 watt PR at a lower price.


----------



## john2551 (Jun 21, 2008)

LEDninja,
I'm considering purchasing a few of these 3watt bulbs. How much brighter (if any) would this 3watt be vs a 1watt like the TLE-1F? I imagine a 4 cell comparison might show better results than if you compared them in a 2 cell light.

PS Has any CPF member purchased these LEDtronics 3watt PR bulbs yet?


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 21, 2008)

The TLE-1F is my brightest PR drop in. My guess is 30 torch/40 LED lumens in a 4AA light. (1 watt LED with a 1.25W (350mA) drive circuit).

My guess is the LEDtronics 2 cell is similar. (3 watt LED with a 1.25W (350mA) drive circuit).

The 3 cell my guess is 50 lumens. But the circuit looks semi-regulated so more voltage more output. With 4 cells you may get 66 lumens. With 6 cells you will probably burn the bulb out unless you have a metal flashlight with good heatsinking.

All my PR bulb flashlights (except my 2C magLED) are plastic. I am reluctant to go past 1W in case I fry or melt something. Also the cost of 2 of these plus shipping is equal to a SSC-P7 light which at 400+ lumens will whomp any of the drop ins in this thread. (Since I got my MTE 5 mode SSC-P7 my TLE-1F seems very dim)
The LEDtronics bulbs seem to have the same case as the TLE-1F. Which means similar focussing difficulties. The only flashlight I find that works well with the TLE-1F is this (with faceted reflector):
http://dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=412946

With plenty of AA Cree-XRE, SSC-P4 & Rebel lights under $20 I no longer chase after the drop ins. The only PR lights I still use are the 4AA stubbies which are extremely stable sitting on their bums doing a ceiling bounce.
See picture bottom left. I alternate that one (with Tektite LPR-3 & Press n Seal diffusing film) with the above linked light (with TLE-1F)


----------



## JamisonM (Jun 21, 2008)

Those of you thinking of buying drop-ins with a luxeon III or similarly powered LED may want to the think twice if you're buying for that sweet 100lm or greater output. One thing I've noticed in reviews of them is that their output starts to drop after turning them one because the LEDs aren't heatsinked very well. This leads me to guess that the drop-ins will only provide their advertised output for a short time after being turned on. The longer the light stays on the lower the output drops until it levels off. 
1 - http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/diamond_magbulbs3w.htm
2 - http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/diamond_magbulbk2.htm
3 - http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_mag-led.htm
4 - http://www.molalla.net/~leeper/tle6exb.htm
5 - http://www.molalla.net/~leeper/terralux.htm
6 - http://www.ledtronics.com/ds/f321-3w/default.asp

Notice the one thing all of them have in common; the output drop. It's not so bad with the terralux 6ex's, but with the others, it's nearly, and in some cases, half. This just shows that you should be aware of what you're getting.


----------



## john2551 (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree with the both of you;
1) Newer SSC P7 lights are MUCH brighter
2) The regulation isn't so great with some of these bulbs.

But some forget i didn't start this thread to compete with 500 lumen drop-in modules. I started this thread because i had a bunch of old plastic 2AA, 2D, etc, lights that could be upgraded to something that would be a little brighter but more importantly have MUCH longer runtime than with the incan. bulb. The LED bulb can take more abuse from dropping the light also without breaking.


----------



## hank (Jan 4, 2009)

REI NiteIze PR2 replacement on sale, $6.83 http://www.rei.com/product/743037
DorcyDirect has theirs on sale for $8, free shipping, for a while.

I'm sure someone compared them earlier, I've forgotten.


----------



## Hondo (Jan 4, 2009)

The NiteIze at REI is a 10 mm LED, not too bright, but very long runnng, and tends not to focus up to a hotspot in anything but a Mag light.

The Dorcy one is the same as the one sold at Sears, and the picture is wrong, it is not a bat-wing Lux, and there is no metal cap (i.e. it's easy to replace with a Seoul, if you like). It is much brighter, but uses more power, than the NiteIze.

NiteIze also has a higher power bulb which I have seen at Lowe's for $15, and appears to be identical to the TLE-1F. I am not sure exactly what LED this one uses, but it sounds equivalent to the Dorcy with a 1-watt Lux.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 5, 2009)

The Nite-Ize 1 watt bulb i got recently is bright but has a warm color tint compared to the everLED which has a pure white tint. Terralux bulb is very white also. The Dorcy bulb leans toward the warm tint side of the spectrum.


----------



## opie32311 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



Hondo said:


> Careful, 6V lantern batteries are center spring NEGATIVE. Everled has a special bulb for this, but most are center positive. Best case is it won't work. For sure, the Sears Craftsman LED upgrade bulb will blow if installed in one of these, and it shows one right on the package as a candidate for the upgrade!
> 
> I made my own center positive, Li-Ion rechargable lantern battery for this bulb by seperating the top of a cheap carbon battery and replacing the cells with four parallel 26650 Li-Ion's, wired positive to center. You can fit up to eight 18650's in there, BTW. Or just re-wire the existing cells if it is not dead, or replace with four alkaline D's. But in my experience, re-wiring the battery is easier than trying to reverse the light. Don't try this with alkaline 6V batteries, once you peel the steel can you have a pile of loose junk. I used a shop knife in the parting seam of the plastic lid, near the corners, and whacked it with a hammer, working my way around untill the whole thing broke free. A little hot glue to hold it back on when done.
> 
> Hondo


----------



## opie32311 (Dec 24, 2009)

*RE: Sears Craftsman LED Upgrade/ Over voltage problem*

I purchased 9 of these to upgrade 9 GE Steel Beam laterns I had purchased previously, originally supplied with krypton bulbs. I was powering these with 4 Duracell 1.5 volt alkaline batteries. After checking the polarity to make sure it was correct, I installed the new LED's. After 15 min. of on time all LED's ceased to function within 2 min. of each other. I switched off the power and let them set for 30 min. and tried switching them on again. Six of the nine LED's emitted light, 3 were toast and smelled of burnt insulation and cyanide (don't ask). I returned the 3 nonfunctional LED's to Sears for replacement. So as not to have a repeat performance, I removed one battery from each lantern replacing it with a dummy battery constructed out of a piece of wood cut off a broom handle with a diameter half way between a C and D battery which I wrapped with aluminum foil for conductivity. Subsequent testing produced excellent results with no LED failures either from overheating or burnout without a noticeable drop in light output. It is my opinion that these LED's are not capable of handling being powered by 6 volts but perform adequately well being driven by no more than 4.5 volts provided by 3 D cell alkaline batteries. opie32311


----------



## Hondo (Dec 26, 2009)

opie, that is very interesting, and a bit concerning. I have not run these bulbs on more than the 4.2 volts from a Li-Ion as descrived above, but the table on the back of the package shows data for them up to 5 cells and 8 volts. If this is the same bulb, you were certainly within your rights returning these as defects if they burned out after relatively short runs on four alkalines. Perhaps I have been lucky to have set mine up with near the maximum true safe voltage capacity with my parallel L-Ions, or maybe there is a batch of defective units out there. Did your bulbs come with the performance table on the back, showing data up to 5 cells? Anyone else use these with four or five cells for extended periods?


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 6, 2010)

TerraLUX has a new version of TLE-6EXB LED UPGRADE FOR 2-3 C/D CELL MAGLITES out.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/255707

Seem to use the TLE-1F case so should be PR2 size. Rebel LED, 140 lumens claimed.


----------



## ps56k (Jan 7, 2010)

In the winter like here in Chicago - with bulky gloves on - I prefer a thick flashlight to grab... vs the current 2AA tubes.
I have my classic 2D or 3D yellow industrial flashlights with Krypton bulbs... KPR102 - 2.4v @ .7a

SO - I was thinking of getting the TLE-1F as a replacement, 
just hard to justify as it's twice the cost of the flashlight...

http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-1f.html

--


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 9, 2010)

The TLE-1F at battery junction is on backorder.
LEDreplacement do not have stock either.
You can get the Nite-Ize 1 Watt PR bulb for $2 less.

Note that the bulbs do not focus too well on fixed focus flashlights. My TLE-1F has a donut hole close up, single hotspot at more than 10 feet.

-

Sandwich shoppe still lists their version of the SMJLED PR bulb. 2 CELLS ONLY. Focus well on fixed focus flashlight. Not as bright as the TLE-1F.


----------



## hank (Jan 9, 2010)

search this topic on 'dorcydirect' and look for mention of a discount code; there's usually one.


----------



## Sean Archer (Jan 17, 2010)

hank said:


> search this topic on 'dorcydirect' and look for mention of a discount code; there's usually one.



Hey all, I just ordered a Fulton 991. Which of these would be the best bang for the buck? Do they all fit in a Fulton?


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 17, 2010)

See post #113 for my latest views in this thread.
I've also commented in your other thread.

I repeat: With the exception of SMJLED PR2, most of the LED PR2 bulbs I got do not focus well in fixed focus flashlight. Sample:





CPF discount codes.
The following probably focus the best:
SMJLED PR bulb
Dorcy bulb.
Tektite LPR-2


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 17, 2010)

hank said:


> search this topic on 'dorcydirect' and look for mention of a discount code; there's usually one.



dorcy raised their price on their pr LED bulb from $10 to $12 recently.


----------



## anthonigene (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*

I'm buying this one to upgrade from MAG 2D Xenon




Skibane said:


> It's probably worth mentioning that the Nite-Ize PR bulb currently being sold (item no. LRB-07-PRSC) is considerably improved over the earlier, essentially identical-looking version. The output is now MUCH brighter, particularly when operated on just 2 cells (3 volts) - not as bright as the SMJLED-PR on 2 cells, but close enough to be comparable. Alas, the focus is still inferior to the SMJLED-PR when installed in fixed-focus flashlights.
> 
> Current consumption appears to remain at a relatively constant 125 mA, regardless of the number of cells used (which would imply around 0.4 watts of power when used in a 2-cell light). The bulb will also produce a very usable amount of light from just a single, fresh 1.5 volt cell, and gets noticeably warm when operated at 6 volts.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



anthonigene said:


> I'm buying this one to upgrade from MAG 2D Xenon


You can also get:
Dorcy 41-1643 30 Lumen 3V Replacement Bulb (for 2 cell mags);
Dorcy 41-1644 40 Lumen 4.5V - 6V LED Replacement Bulb (for 3 or 4 cell Mags).
Try Frys or Sears.
Dorcy Direct have a Buy one get one at 50% deal right now. (2013 Nov 11)


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: all LED PR flange drop-in bulbs.....?*



LEDninja said:


> You can also get:
> Dorcy 41-1643 30 Lumen 3V Replacement Bulb (for 2 cell mags);
> Dorcy 41-1644 40 Lumen 4.5V - 6V LED Replacement Bulb (for 3 or 4 cell Mags).
> Try Frys or Sears.
> Dorcy Direct have a Buy one get one at 50% deal right now. (2013 Nov 11)



If you can find them Walmart has 2 cell and 4 cell LED dropin bulbs for cheap. I think they may be made for rayovac by dorcy as dorcy makes stuff for them at times. I think the price is under $4.


----------

